# NY Strips on the TEC grill.  I'm getting better!



## Chiles (May 4, 2009)

I went to the local Fresh Market and picked up some nice 1.5 inch thick Angus strips.  I'm still learning how to handle the higher heat range of the TEC grill.  So here is how it went...

Out of the paper and on the plate for seasoning...







Then, they get a good rub with Montreal Seasoning.  It's simple but a favorite of mine.






I let them come up closer to room temp for almost 2 hours. The internal temp was 58 degrees when they met the grill. I preheated the grill on high and gave the steaks a quick spray of high heat PAM before they hit the sizzle. 






They had about three minutes on one side, flipped and three minutes again. I flipped then one more time, this time on a 45 degree angle to get the cross hatched sear marks I wanted. Time to turn the heat down to low. One more flip and I carefully monitored until they hit an internal temp of 105. Each steak got a quick light coat of clarified butter. That’s when I pulled the first ones off. I always pre-heat my plates in the oven (170 degrees) and put the steaks on to rest while I set the table and got the guests seated. One last check revealed that they crept up to 120 for the rarest and 130 for the one I wanted more medium. 






My friends made a salad with romaine, strawberries, a little red onion, blue cheese and slivered almonds. Poured on strawberry vinaigrette for a great summer time salad. I had put garlic butter on the some French bread and let it toast quickly on the grill







No more dry steaks.  These were juicy and full of flavor.    Pulling off early is required for these high heat searing machines.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 4, 2009)

Bingo!

just a matter of time.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 4, 2009)

That is very nice!!


----------



## Toby Keil (May 4, 2009)

Yes...yes...yes! Cooked perfect.


----------



## john a (May 4, 2009)

Top shelf


----------



## Diva Q (May 4, 2009)

I think you need to send that plate to me and continue practicing 

Looks mighty fine!!


----------



## Puff1 (May 4, 2009)

Wow! Perfect!


----------



## Griff (May 4, 2009)

You got it.


----------



## big dude (May 4, 2009)

At the risk of being redundant - cooked perfectly


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 4, 2009)

Ahhh yes, another case of practice makes perfect! Something Cappy invented!


----------



## Uncle Al (May 9, 2009)

Quick question: What temp does the Tec reach???

Al


----------



## Chiles (May 11, 2009)

High is about 800 degrees on the grates.
Low is about 350 on the grates.

You can vary the cooking temp on any setting by having the lid up.   Cooking on high with the lid down will make any steak a hockey puck in a hurry if you are not careful.

What makes this work is the glass panel directly under the grate.  Hot air (oxygen) is limited under the cooking food and flair ups just do not happen.  






http://www.tecinfrared.com/tec-advantage1.php


----------

